# Soap Recipes Galore!



## PreciousSoaps (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm always looking for new ideas and scents for soaps.  Today I just happen to find a site with over 500 recipes listed.

It'll take a while to go through them all, but it looks like a good site and very inspirational on those days that you don't feel so creative 

http://www.soap-making.co.uk/1-25.html

Most of the soap recipes here are for M&P.  If your experienced with CPHP, it's pretty easy to create those soaps.

Enjoy!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Some of their recipes like the bath cookies will not work. Bath salts are easy to do for anyone and no recipe is needed. Looks like some of the other recipes were copied from other sites without giving the original author proper credit.


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh dear!  Well that's not nice....proper credit is always needed.  Sheesh.

Thanks for letting me know.  I was just looking for "scent ideas".  I'm getting bored of the usual ones I make.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 30, 2010)

You're welcome. For scent ideas try the Fragrance Finder. http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php
For essential oil blends try Rainbow Meadow Blend Calculator.
http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## jokubiak (Jan 4, 2011)

That rainbow meadow blend link is just what I have been looking for! Thanks for the link!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 4, 2011)

jokubiak said:
			
		

> That rainbow meadow blend link is just what I have been looking for! Thanks for the link!


You're welcome and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cinta (May 8, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> You're welcome. For scent ideas try the Fragrance Finder. http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php
> For essential oil blends try Rainbow Meadow Blend Calculator.
> http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php



Oh wow, I've just spent aaaaaages playing around with this blend calculator. It's fantastic, thanks!!


----------



## lsg (May 8, 2011)

I use the Rainbow Meadow Blend calculator also.  I have found that I like some of the combinations and don't care for others.  Using the Q-tip test before using a combination in soap or other bath & body products saves wasting expensive essential oils.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 25, 2013)

*I know this is an old thread but*

Sadly that EO blend calculator was taken off due to violations and hacking - is there a replacement for this tool?  Shame it was ruined for everyone....


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 30, 2013)

That is bizarre! How and why would a person hack an EO calculator?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's something I found that might help: http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 2, 2014)

DeeAnna, that site was already posted, but if you read it, you'll see the calculator has been taken offline due to hackers


----------

